# MySQL: Communications link failure



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Sep 2009)

Hi,
ich versuche, mit einer externen Datenbank bei 1und1 zu verbinden und bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung 
	
	
	
	





```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure
```

Im Forum fand ich den Hinweis zu probieren, ob eine Verbindung per telnet möglich ist. Dabei erhalte ich immer die Fehlermeldung
"Verbinden fehlgeschlagen"

Woran kann das liegen. Verbindungen sind eigentlich freigegeben. Ist es vielleicht nicht möglich, per JDBC bei 1und1 auf eine Datenbank zuzugreifen?

Viele Grüße!

P.S.: Bzw., wie kriege ich raus, ob ich prinzipiell verbinden kann? Bei 1und1 habe ich phpMyAdmin zur Verfügung. Ich bin allerdings Datenbank-Neuling.


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

> ich versuche, mit einer externen Datenbank bei 1und1 zu verbinden


Sowas ist normalerweise unterbunden, wäre eine ziemliche Sicherheitslücke  
Soll heissen: Firewall blockiert den Port.



> Bzw., wie kriege ich raus, ob ich prinzipiell verbinden kann?


telnet ist da mein Favourit 
Das weiss man ganz schnell ob der Port offen ist, oder eben nicht..


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Sep 2009)

ich tippe auch mal stark darauf, dass du dich von extern nicht verbinden kannst. 

du könntest aber vllt jpmdbc (https://jpmdbc.dev.java.net/) benutzen.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Sep 2009)

Hey, danke für die Antworten. Komischerweise hat 1und1 bei der Erstellung der Datenbank auch einen Port angegeben.
jpmdbc ist wirklich schlau. Ich werd's mal damit probieren. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (10. Sep 2009)

Ok, leider war ich nicht erfolgreich. Bei jpmdbc muss eine .php ins Webspace gelegt werden, von wo aus die Datenbank abrufbar ist. Bei 1und1 ist das aber völlig separat gehalten. 

Ich werde jetzt selbst einen MySQL-Server aufsetzen. Noch mal vielen Dank für die Antworten und viele Grüße!


----------

